# Pantry items for a quick meal.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Trying to show my children and new ones out there something that may help them in a shtf situation with the hope also that stays with them long enough to pass to their children and so forth ,simplicity is no way a means to suffer even in dire situations. This are but a few simple items that can be had to make a quick meal anytime and place with little resources . Can meats whether store bought or home canned will work just the same ,but in the field or camping will proved useful just to open a can(no cleaning) and with the addition of a little water or beer you can have a good meal. Today I will be making a Spanish paella; can chicken, dry shrimp , white rice, smoke paprika , chicken bullion ,water (dry pimientos, onion ,peas , garlic can also be added if a gourmet meal is so desired) and beer for me,. The same can be done with instant pasta for a tuna casserole or with dry ground beef for a beef stroganoff or dry beef ,dry milk and flour for a good SOS or by using ramean noodles with the addition dry meats or canned. Anyway the basic idea is to make a meal without going broke in the process. Enjoy.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Gotta love a one pot dish from dried goods and a can. I tend to make these a lot. Tonight I boiled a handful of small potatoes then drained water, added olive oil summer sausage canned chk a can of green beans and some parsley from my plant. I let it fry then added blk pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, cayenne, a packet of brown gravy mix and a cup of cold water. Let simmer till reduced. One pot bachelor meal success.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

I did a meal Friday from just food stores. In baking dish covered home canned chicken breasts, cubed potatoes, and mushrooms with olive oil and Italian seasoning. Baked at 375 for about 30 mins. Sides were home canned brown sugar glazed carrots and pickled green beans. Sooo yummy.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

We have all been sick for two weeks so my spur of the moment soup is canned chicken, dehydrated veggies and my special veggie powder mix.
All shelf stable food storage. Excited to be at that point I can complete a meal.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We love canned roast beef over instant rice or egg noodles or Chicken Helper chicken fried rice with canned chicken. Yum!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Gotta love a one pot dish from dried goods and a can. I tend to make these a lot. Tonight I boiled a handful of small potatoes then drained water, added olive oil summer sausage canned chk a can of green beans and some parsley from my plant. I let it fry then added blk pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, cayenne, a packet of brown gravy mix and a cup of cold water. Let simmer till reduced. One pot bachelor meal success.


I`m glad I`m not the only one , trying to teach my young one the same, one pot meals or main dish are great time savers and practical, especially in a crock-pot; but if you bake bread use your potatoes water in the dough , for a great loaf and for sour bread just let the dough sour over night in the counter makes a great loaf , with lots of butter right out of the oven, wow.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

brightstar said:


> I did a meal Friday from just food stores. In baking dish covered home canned chicken breasts, cubed potatoes, and mushrooms with olive oil and Italian seasoning. Baked at 375 for about 30 mins. Sides were home canned brown sugar glazed carrots and pickled green beans. Sooo yummy.


My God ,brown sugar glazed carrots, haven`t had those in a long time my grandmother baked them in a clay pot at the rear of our wood stove for hours it was like eating candy, thanks for the memory.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Everybody should be trying one-pot-meals , to me they are like a big TV dinner for the whole family ,some rolls or corn bread(baked in the BBQ so not to heat the kitchen up) and a quick and healthy meal with less mess.


----------

